# Most expensive battery I have ever bought.....



## SS396driver (Jul 2, 2012)

Went to get a battery for the Springer and came home with this 2012 Road Glide ultra


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't see the battery but the bike shore looks good :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 4, 2012)

At one time I owned 25 tractors. As the batteries would die I would buy replacements. I finally got smart and got a couple of really good batteries and just swapped them in when needed.

Of course that didn't work on the dozer, I ended up having to buy them in pairs.


----------

